# FR: il faut que + subjonctif / il faut + infinitif



## cmd436

Hi there... I need help with and have a question about the following sentence:

Le temps s'est envole et je ne pourrais pas croire qu'il fallait que je *REPRENAIS* l'avion pour rentrer chez moi.

Why is "reprenais" imperfect and not subjunctive? I thought that "il faut que" always took the subjunctive and since the sentence has "il fallait que", shouldn't "reprenais" be "j'aie repris"?


----------



## Cavatine

Firstly, a mistake has been produced with the verb "pouvoir". It's not _pourrais_ but *pouvais *(imparfait). Then the following needs merely present subjunctive: *que je reprenne/que je reprisse *(the latter is more formal)
Hope it helps !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

ou "que je reprenne"... (moins soutenu)


----------



## cmd436

re:Le temps s'est envole et je ne pourrais pas croire qu'il fallait que je *REPRENAIS* l'avion pour rentrer chez moi.

My AP French text book book insist its "reprenais"... are you sure that's not right somehow?  Also, if it's subjunctive, why isn't it the subjunctive past?

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Cavatine

I insist also that it can't be "reprenais", it sounds too weird, and I'm afraid to say it's not correct grammatically. Wait for another answers, though, perhaps I need to review my ideas about French grammar and subjuntive...


----------



## Lakeview

Ignoring for a moment that the example came from a textbook, would it not also be appropriate to avoid the issue of the subjunctive altogether and simply say "...qu'il fallait *reprendre* l'avion..."?


----------



## anangelaway

Lakeview said:
			
		

> "...qu'il fallait *reprendre* l'avion..."?


Yes. Correct.


----------



## Cath.S.

Lakeview said:
			
		

> "...qu'il fallait *reprendre* l'avion..."?


Bonne idée. 
Je crois que je dirais _qu'il *me* fallait reprendre l'avion_ mais ta suggestion tient la route. __



> Le temps s'est envole et je ne pourrais pas croire qu'il fallait que je *REPRENAIS* l'avion pour rentrer chez moi.


is not correct French at all. I don't even agree withe the first tense.
=>
Le temps s'était envolé (*plus-que-parfait*) et je ne pouvais (*imparfait*) pas croire qu'il fallait que je reprenne (*subjonctif présent* sounds more natural than reprisse) / qu'il me fallait reprendre (*infinitif*) l'avion pour rentrer chez moi.


----------



## shivanimb

Just to make sure I understand (I have a similar question): when you change the tense of falloir (ie. to il fallait que), do you still use subjunctive in the present tense?
For example: It was necessary that he learned everything again, and mentally, he would never become an adult.
My translation was "Il fallait qu'il ait appris toutes les capacités encore, et mentalement, il ne deviendrait jamais adulte." My teacher marked the "ait appris" incorrect - would it then be "Il fallait qu'il apprenne"?

I hope this makes sense - this is my first post here!
Merci en avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

shivanimb said:


> It was necessary that he learned everything again, and mentally, he would never become an adult.
> My translation was "Il fallait qu'il ait appris toutes les capacités encore, et mentalement, il ne deviendrait jamais adulte." My teacher marked the "ait appris" incorrect - would it then be "Il fallait qu'il apprenne"?


Yes, it should be the *present* subjunctive (_apprenne_)…

Although the logical tense would be the *imperfect* subjunctive, that tense is nowadays restricted to literary writing and is replaced by the present or past subjunctive depending on context.

Anyway, the *past* subjunctive (_ait appris_) is only used to mark anteriority. In other words, your original sentence (_Il fallait qu'il *ait appris* toutes les capacités encore, et mentalement, il ne deviendrait jamais adulte._) means, “_It was necessary that he *had learned* everything again, and mentally, he would never become an adult._”, but that doesn't make sense…


----------



## lune_bleue

So, when exactly do we use the subjunctive after  *il faut que...*
*il faut que + il faudrait que....* aren't  they always followed by subjunctive?

thank you.


----------



## Fred_C

Yes, always.
The textbook is completely wrong.

(It makes beginners' mistakes like mixing up "I could" in the past and "I could" in the conditional)

In my opinion, the author of the thread must be confusing things. This sentence cannot be from a textbook. It is just TOO wrong.


----------



## BangBangShootShoot

My apologies if this has already been asked, I had a skim over previous threads but there are about a million on 'il faut', so just point me in the right direction if need be.

My question's in the title, really. I know that you can use both and I know how to use both, but I can't ever decide when to use which. Personally I was introduced to 'il faut que' first and I tend to use it a lot more in my studies just because every opportunity to use a subjunctive earns me bonus points . However, I have noticed that 'il faut' is used more frequently...

Is someone able to enlighten me?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## cathie61

Hi, Could you provide examples of what you mean  - As a native speaker, I don't see where the difficulty lies... "il  faut que tu m'expliques davantage" or "il faut expliquer davantage" but the difference is that the 2nd usage - il faut without "que" introduces a definitive clause (hope that's the right term in English!  which leaves out the personal aspect present in the 1st usage. Does that help at all?


----------



## Prima Facie

Il faut + inf
Il faut que + subjonctif

C'était pas ça??


----------



## Keith Bradford

Cathie's right, the big difference is whether you want to identify the person responsible.

Il faut faire... = Something has to be done
Il faut que je/tu le fasses = I/you have to do it.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

J'ai lu sur un livre à moi que "il faut" peut aussi être suivi du indicatif présent: est-il correcte? Quand est-ce que je peux utiliser ce temps?


----------



## marget

Je pense que ce n'est pas possible.  Pourrais-tu citer un exemple?


----------



## itka

> J'ai lu sur un livre à moi que "il faut" peut aussi être suivi *de l' *indicatif présent : est-*ce *corre*ct* ?


Non, ce n'est pas possible.
J'ose espérer que ce n'est pas un livre de grammaire qui te dit cela !


----------



## TheGiantKudu

Hi everyone, 
Please can somebody tell me whether either/both of the two sentences below are correct:

Pour faire X, il faut faire Y
Pour faire X, il faut que je fasse Y

The sentences would be something like: 
'To be healthy, you have to/ it is necessary to exercise' and 
'To be healthy, I must exercise'

Thank you


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Both are correct!


----------



## vioshadow

Bonjour,

Une collègue française a posé cette question aujourd'hui au bureau, et on a eu des réponses différentes:

Il faut que je* voie*, ou il faut que je *vois*?


Les résultats de recherches sur Goolgle sont plutôt pour "vois" (16 700 000 vs 447 000), mais est-ce qu'il ne faut pas appliquer la règle "Il faut que + subjonctif" dans ce cas-là?

Merci de votre aide par avance!


----------



## Zulumita

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il faut dire *voie*.


----------



## OLN

Oublie l'argument des "statistiques par Google" (et ceux qui n'écrivent ni ne lisent jamais, pour qui une langue n'est que phonétique), et fie-toi aux livres de grammaire.   Il faut employer le subjonctif et il s'écrit _voie_.

Tu  peux faire le test à l'oreille avec un autre verbe : Il faut que je sois / aille, pas "il faut que que suis / vais".


----------



## Sunflower558

Hi there as I have 'notre equipe' in the sentence after il faut que do I need to use the subjunctive still?


Il faut que notre équipe *comprenne* cette information afin de vous aider la plus


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Oui, le subjonctif est nécessaire après_ Il faut que._


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Yes, indeed  But I don't think I really understand your question. I mean, you couldn't use the subjunctive if there wasn't a subject such as _notre équipe._

_Il faut *faire*... → One must do... _or _We've got to do...
Il faut que X *fasse*... → X has got to do..._


----------



## janpol

Pour aller à Paris, il faut prendre le train de bon matin.
Pour aller à Paris, il me faut prendre le train... (il /te / lui / nous / vous / leur/ faut....)
Pour aller à Paris, il faut que je prenne le train de bon matin. (que tu prennes / qu'il prenne / qu'elle prenne / qu'on prenne / que nous prenions / que vous preniez / qu'elles prenneent / qu'ils prennent...)


----------



## bleuboia

Hello,

And with the past? Should the following verb be in the present subjunctive?

Il fallait que je fasse (tout avant mi-nuit).
Il fallait faire tout avant mi-nuit.

Il a fallu que je fasse tout le plus tôt possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, you should also use the infinitive or present subjunctive when _falloir_ is in the past.

_Il fallait faire…_ 
_Il fallait que je fasse…_


----------

